# Discount Carbon Arrows



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

I got some discontinued strings !!! You bought two dozen is several months. Did the first dozen not convenince you of their excellent quality!!!!!


----------



## Schnidly3658 (Apr 7, 2007)

I bought the first dozen and did not shoot them, I certainly should have found the time to shoot them before buying the second dozen, the second doz. I purchased were the lifetime warranty silvertip arrows. They are guaranteed to be .009" within straightness tolerance, they must have some very poor quality control!!! I figured they would stand behind their warranty, they will not answer me back so its a loss. I just wanted to warn everyone out there to avoid buying arrows from this supplier.


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

Schnidly3658 said:


> I bought the first dozen and did not shoot them, I certainly should have found the time to shoot them before buying the second dozen, the second doz. I purchased were the lifetime warranty silvertip arrows. They are guaranteed to be .009" within straightness tolerance, they must have some very poor quality control!!! I figured they would stand behind their warranty, they will not answer me back so its a loss. I just wanted to warn everyone out there to avoid buying arrows from this supplier.


Just a heads up but .009 straightness is not that "straight" in carbon arrows. Take Victory arrows for instance, they sale .001,.003, and .006 and the .006 is the lowest tolerance arrow they sale and the cheapest so .009 I would say would have a lot of wobble to it when you spin it. Have you tried to cut the arrow from both ends and spin them again? Try that and see if it helps, that's what I have been suggested to do with my Victorys and it seemed to take some of the wobble out.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

I love a bargain, but those would be expensive at half the price. You don't always get what you pay for with arrows, but those aren't inexpensive, they are cheap.

If you are looking for a bargain in arrows, try the Beman Bowhunter series. They advertise 0.006", but most are better than that. If they are trimmed right, even that can be improved.

JMHO,
Allen


----------



## Schnidly3658 (Apr 7, 2007)

Thank you guys, your help is so much appreciated! My arrows, not all of them obviously, were fish tailing in flight. I will try trimming them, thank you again! Incredible forum!!!


----------



## trvlr (Aug 18, 2013)

They would not return my emails nor phone calls. The arrows I bought were supposed to be cut to size which they did not do and I requested them to resolve it. Received no call nor email. Contacted paypal and they wanted me to send them back on my dime. So much for their "Satisfaction Guaranteed" . Been hearing a lot about that or lack of that. Oh well.


----------



## ramboarhunter (Jun 5, 2006)

Did you retune your bow to shoot the carbon arrows. If you were shooting aluminuim arrows and did not retune, especialy the nock point, your tune is OFF. most carbon arrows are slightly less than 5/16" in dia. and your aluminiums were anywhere from 11/32" to 3/8" in dia.


----------

